#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Summer training project report on a study of online trading pdf download

## shivi.attitude

Here is the summer training project report on a "STUDY OF ONLINE TRADING".


The stock or capital stock of a business entity represents the original capital paid into or invested in the business by its founders. It serves as a security for the creditors of a  business since it cannot be withdrawn to the detriment of the creditors. Stock is distinct from the property and the assets of a business which may fluctuate in quantity and value. Buying a stock for the long term means that you want to own part of a company and you think that in the future the company will be profitable. If you buy stock in a company and the company performs well, the stock's price should rise. If the company fails, then the stock should fail you, too and go down. Companies list their stocks on the various stock exchanges located throughout the U.S. The stock exchanges actually compete with each other for these listings, since companies that attract more trading make more money for the stock exchange that listed it. Company stocks are assigned a "ticker", or trading symbol by the listing exchange. You may notice some well-chosen tickers that are easy to  remember, like "DNA" for the company Genentech, a biotechnology firm. Or some
companies' ticker is the same as its name, Nike for example..

Please see the attached file along with this..





  Similar Threads: Summer training report of study of pathri power house. Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services Pdf Download Summer Training Report On Study Of Fluctuations Of Indian Stock Market Pdf Download Summer training report on comparative study of bajaj v/s hero honda pdf download Online Trading Project Report - ASP.Net Project

----------

